# Goodbye 400whp TT...



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*SOLD!!!*
New home!!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, the new ride is definitely a change of pace! Good luck with everything and drop by when you can to say hello. Your name will forever remain relevant in 1.8t history with your great wideband conversion contributions. Hopefully the car get sold and have a more deserving faith than a part out. :beer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks man, and yes a huge change of pace but with two kids it had to happen. I was basically looking for a four door sporty sedan and at 290hp and 260tq with cvt trans, it really can surpress the go fast urges..till i find a late 60's Nova anyway 

Ohhh, and it would kill me to part it but if i have to i will. I honestly would feel better giving someone an awesome deal rather than see all my hard work parted...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Sad day homie. Sorry to see another good one go. I hope you don't have to part it. If you do, I'll take the wheels:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear. But hopefully it goes to a good home.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Sad day homie. Sorry to see another good one go. I hope you don't have to part it. If you do, I'll take the wheels:laugh:



The wheels actually will fit the Maxima with wobble bolts :what:

IDK if I would actually do that tho :screwy:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Neb said:


> Sorry to hear. But hopefully it goes to a good home.


You and me both...I would sell it for 12k to just not part it (which I have more into the BT setup than that). We will see. After this weekend (cleaning, prepping for sell) it will be officially for sale and hopefully B.O. takes it. :banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

The tt still looks better  
But for real good luck :thumbup:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Damn! Imagine 400whp with the top down! 


Sent from my cassette player using Walkman


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> The tt still looks better
> But for real good luck :thumbup:


Lol I am still partial to the TT as well...just need more room.




Sent from my iPhone using Tipacock


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

BMP_3918 said:


> Damn! Imagine 400whp with the top down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my cassette player using Walkman


Buy it then you wont have to imagine!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tipacock


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I really hope you find a buyer for this car. However in the un-fortunate event you do not... Im a local waiting for the part out lol...seen this car in person and its flawless!!!


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Buy it then you wont have to imagine!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tipacock


I just bought a 2012 Jetta  clearly a bad mistake on my part :banghead:


Sent from my cassette player using Walkman


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

G60JETGLI said:


> I really hope you find a buyer for this car. However in the un-fortunate event you do not... Im a local waiting for the part out lol...seen this car in person and its flawless!!!


Any particular parts? people have been PMing me with what they want and if there is enough interest to get me interested I will part it.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Well to start of with what I need, my seats need to be replaced, and I have aftermarket headlights...And Ive seen your seats and your headlights and I want both badly


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Sad to see man

Life happens though. GLWS, and all your other endeavors :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Sad to see you go... Good luck though!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Any particular parts? people have been PMing me with what they want and if there is enough interest to get me interested I will part it.


Lol, you know I want the wheels and tires. We could do a swap. You could rock the RS4 reps for your sale:thumbup:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks man but I think the new wheels are going on the new Maxima...cracking the headlights to paint them, and delete the orange reflector, Eibach springs, and 2011 Sport grill being installed next week...Can't get away from the mod bug even with the family car! (P.S. IF these wheels don't look right I will end up selling them at that time).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Thanks man but I think the new wheels are going on the new Maxima...cracking the headlights to paint them, and delete the orange reflector, Eibach springs, and 2011 Sport grill being installed next week...Can't get away from the mod bug even with the family car! (P.S. IF these wheels don't look right I will end up selling them at that time).


Lol, I'm sure you'll want something new:laugh:

DIBBBS!!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Might be right...I am surprised when going over to the Maxima forums how many people are modding these and doing it right (a lot are def doing it wrong though).


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Might be right...I am surprised when going over to the Maxima forums how many people are modding these and doing it right (a lot are def doing it wrong though).


They are growing on me. But Im having a hard time getting used to the shape of the headlights..


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

I hear ya. I had 3 offers today on the car...one guy offered to buy it today for my asking price but I denied him because I ordered some new parts for it and would rather install them first and sell it complete...only bad part is everyone wants the wheels with it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> I hear ya. I had 3 offers today on the car...one guy offered to buy it today for my asking price but I denied him because I ordered some new parts for it and would rather install them first and sell it complete...only bad part is everyone wants the wheels with it.


Yup, the wheels look good. But mine on there would sell also. And you would have money in your pocket :laugh:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*SOLD!!!*
New home!!!


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Daamn! That's a nice new home. Ask the guy if he's looking for an asian male, will do happy endings. eace:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Damn what a collection. No offense but the TT looks out of place. Needs more German muscle, ala P cars.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Well; it looks like that guy will definitely take good care of it:beer:

Enjoy your new Accord


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Enjoy your new Accord


Haha


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

20v master said:


> Damn what a collection. No offense but the TT looks out of place. Needs more German muscle, ala P cars.


Agreed.



Rod Ratio said:


> Well; it looks like that guy will definitely take good care of it:beer:
> 
> Enjoy your new Accord


Yeah, he will I'm sure...n the "accord" is a dd...the new toy is a 67 Nova. No more 4 cylinder lag for this guy.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

^ best looking year of the Nova :heart:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't get it u got rid of the tt for a nova


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, some won't get it...I did just about every mod imaginable (within reason) and was never fully satisfied. 4cyl just doesn't do it for me I guess.

Vette, you are correct but I am shooting for more of this look than the one you posted.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nova > TT IMO :thumbup::thumbup:

I've got a 64' impala in my garage right now. Believe me; I 'get it'


----------

